# Colóquio “O Temporal de 23 de Dezembro de 2009 e Consequências no Sector Eléctrico”



## Previsor (23 Set 2010 às 00:04)

A Associação Portuguesa de Meteorologia e Geofísica está a organizar uma série de colóquios com temáticas centradas em acontecimentos meteorológicos e sísmicos recentes e convida todos os membros e visitantes do Fórum a participar no 3º destes colóquios que tem como tema “O Temporal de 23 de Dezembro de 2009 e Consequências no Sector Eléctrico”.
O colóquio realiza-se no próximo dia 12 de Outubro, 3ª feira, pelas 16 horas, no Anfiteatro da REN, Sacavém, com convidados especialistas de várias instituições.
Pretende-se, através do debate, com fundamentação científica e técnica, analisar aquela tempestade de vento que provocou grande devastação, em especial na região do Oeste, com graves consequências no fornecimento de energia eléctrica.
O colóquio destina-se tanto a especialistas como ao público em geral e os vários aspectos abordados poderão ser discutidos no final com intervenção de todos os presentes.
As actualizações do anúncio deste debate serão divulgadas no portal Web da Associação


----------



## Previsor (6 Out 2010 às 20:19)

*Re: Colóquio “O Temporal de 23 de Dezembro de 2009 e Consequências no Sector Eléctric*

Informo que, ao contrário do que foi inicialmente anunciado, o colóquio se realiza, *em Lisboa, na sede da REN, na Av. Estados Unidos da América 55*, no mesmo dia e hora. 
Mais actualizações na página da APMG.


----------



## Previsor (8 Nov 2010 às 17:42)

*Re: Colóquio “O Temporal de 23 de Dezembro de 2009 e Consequências no Sector Eléctric*

Tenho a satisfação de informar que se encontram disponíveis na página Web da APMG algumas das comunicações apresentadas no Colóquio.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

*Re: Colóquio “O Temporal de 23 de Dezembro de 2009 e Consequências no Sector Eléctric*



Previsor disse:


> Tenho a satisfação de informar que se encontram disponíveis na página Web da APMG algumas das comunicações apresentadas no Colóquio.



Muito obrigado! 

Pena não estarem disponíveis as apresentações do IM que tinham bastante interesse.


----------

